# Looking for a job Local.



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking for a job local. Please PM me if you have anything available.

Skills:

Restaurant management /cook

Route sales

Some construction Heavy equipment operating. Class B CDL

Lawn Maintenance/ and chemical applications.

Have resume could send to you if needed.

Thank you!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

whats local?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I may have a lead. 

How long can you be gone at ONE TIME?

HEY, The business is local, doesn't mean the work is!!!!!!!!!!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm good, Found something. Thanks.


----------

